# Turn in boxes....You rate em!



## bbq bubba (Jun 30, 2007)

After a long nite of smokin, Tonto was still able to put out these beautiful turn-in boxes, hopefully the judges will like them in 2 weeks!


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 30, 2007)

Great presentation!!!!! That presentation will do you proud.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jul 1, 2007)

You get a 10 from this side of room.


----------



## watery eyes (Jul 1, 2007)

I think they look great...but I'm not a judge.

Get Squeezy to give you his opinion.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 1, 2007)

great job.


----------



## billyq (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## db bbq (Jul 1, 2007)

Nlce job! I see some hardware in your future...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




       Dry rub only on the butt I see??????


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks like first place to me! Nice job you guys!!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 1, 2007)

Boxes must be sent immediately for taste testing.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 1, 2007)

I think your boxes look great Theresa.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Good luck


----------



## msmith (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice bet that food is outstanding. Looks like yall have that lang figured out now.


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 1, 2007)

For her first time out, I think Tonto did a pretty good job on the boxes.  The real short comings were the quality of the lettuce and the wrong parsely.  

Well, you can imagine who did the grocery shopping..........


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 1, 2007)

LOL ... You know when you send the kids to the store they _*never*_ get it right


----------



## bud's bbq (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeh, but I'll bet Tonto will be quick to point out that I'm no kid and thus, should know better!!!

Hmmm, me thinks Tonto should do the lettuce shopping............


----------



## ultramag (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a winning plan Bud. The one sure way to get what you want is to get it yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





P.S. Don't let tonto read this.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 2, 2007)

The boxes look fine. Hint - They are judging MEAT ONLY.
Remember, you only need to include enough for 6 judges to each have a sample. No less, it will disqualify you. More is wasted. There is a fair amount of "sitting time" between turn in and getting to the judges.
The table captain will announce the sample number and present it to the judges seated at his table for them to look over, then he will pass the box to each judge for them to get a sample. 
They judge appearance, taste & tenderness.
6 ribs, 6 nice slices of brisket, an amount of pulled or sliced meat that allows 6 good samples (include bark, it ups the taste), 6 chicken thighs. Give a slice of your brisket a pull end to end. If it is rubbery it is undercooked, if it falls apart it is overcooked, it should break cleanly. That is what the judges will do. Sliced brisket drys fast, spray it with apple juice, or what ever. Chicken can be skin on or skinless, juices must be clear. Rib meat should come off the bone with little effort and only where you bit into it. Properly cooked the exposed bone will have a tendency to dry almost at once.
Judges do not have forks & knives, just fingers, lotsa napkins, and water.
And MAKE SURE anything sliced (ribs, brisket) is cut _completely through_ and separate, judges are not allowed to pull pieces not cut through apart!
There is also a trend to a plain presentation, no greenery. 
Hope this helps a bit and you "do good"! (I know you will!)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I am judging the Peculiar Barbeque Round-Up July 21 and the United Missouri Bank BBQ Contest July 28.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words and input, it is much appreciated.......10 days and counting
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










LOL......I see how it is now......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















 .....


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 2, 2007)

THIS looks bad.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 2, 2007)

What's all that green stuff? Must be that "good for you" junk my wife is always trying to get me to eat...

I've only been in one competition..A chili cookoff several years ago. Didn't do too well, but what the hay, it was fun and we got *free beer* (maybe THAT'S why I didn't do too well)..lol

Looks good, but I'm still a newbie compared to some of you old timers.. Good luck in your competition..


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 2, 2007)

Who cares if your food looks good against the shrubery anyway.. it's the taste that matters


----------



## squeezy (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry I'm late to respond to this thread (been at the lake for the last 4 days) ... not to worry I'll be OK! LOL

I have to agree with most of what Pecuiliiarmike had to say. As he says all cuts must be clean through, and that is a good reason, especially with ribs to include an extra bone or two, because if one judge doesn't get one, he must mark a zero! Also, in the presentation, you must be able to see 6 bones at least.

If your presentation tastes half as good as it looks, you should score well!
But most of all ... Have fun!!!!

We are all rootin' for ya .... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oh!  ... almost forgot, the table captains really like it when the presentations are generous as they often get the leftovers


----------

